# $ Diagnostics (holy crap)



## justlurking (Dec 14, 2012)

My Polaris quit last June, We are on a real limited budget but this month is going to be better than most so we decided to see about getting it fixed.
Went to that ATV store along US 10 in Midland Mi. to get a quote for diagnosing it and then if we could afford it right now have it fixed, or see if we needed to wait until tax time to have it repaired.
Holy Crap, between $75.00 to $300.00 just to tell us what's wrong with it.

It's a 2006 Polaris Hawkeye, about a year ago it quit starting with the starter (could still start it with the pull rope), I thought my battery was bad but no that's still ok, This year the LED instruments started acting goofy, sometimes they wouldn't display or I would be driving about 20 mph but it would show up to 90 mph. 
Back in June I was driving it and heard not quite a backfire but more like a snapping noise, went about 1/8 mile further and it quit. I'm thinking it is an electrical failure and something shorted out. but that's just my guess.

Does anybody know of somebody good who wont suck the blood out of me just to give me an idea of what may have happened and whether or not we will be able to get it fixed now or have to wait?


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

70 bucks and hour is the going rate at the 3 dealer ships near me and none of them will look at a machine for anything less i.e. no free estimates on repairs.


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

maybe polarisatvforums.com could help


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Sounds like a weak or bad battery to me. Did you try changing the battery. It may show a full charge but it may fail under load. Also check that all your connections and battery cables are clean and tight.


----------



## omni22 (Feb 3, 2010)

Where are you located.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Buddwiser said:


> 70 bucks and hour is the going rate at the 3 dealer ships near me and none of them will look at a machine for anything less i.e. no free estimates on repairs.


Correction..........having recently purchase a Polaris RZR (like three weeks ago) I was informed the rate has now gone to 99 bucks per hour.:yikes:
Talk about gouging.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

justlurking said:


> My Polaris quit last June, We are on a real limited budget but this month is going to be better than most so we decided to see about getting it fixed.
> Went to that ATV store along US 10 in Midland Mi. to get a quote for diagnosing it and then if we could afford it right now have it fixed, or see if we needed to wait until tax time to have it repaired.
> Holy Crap, between $75.00 to $300.00 just to tell us what's wrong with it.
> 
> ...


Usually that 75-300 is credited to labor when you let them fix it.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Buy a Honda. Have owned them for 26 years and never once had to pay for diagnostics. Probably because I never had anything go wrong with them.............


----------



## nascarfsh3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Buy a Honda. Have owned them for 26 years and never once had to pay for diagnostics. Probably because I never had anything go wrong with them.............


If everyone had hondas there would not be anyone left to pull them out of the mud. Lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## goinsfishin (May 27, 2013)

My guess is the stator (magnito). Had a sled do kind of the same thing, when it quit running I thought it blew up. I could turn the motor over with the clutch and the motor would act like it was locked up when the mag side piston was at the top of its stroke. Long story short, tore it apart and just replaced the stator.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

